# Canadian Expat returning to Canada



## ccmmkk (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope this is the right forum to ask the following; I'm a Canadian working in France and will eventually return home...some day. I work as a contractor which means I've not given up my residency in Canada nor have I cut all ties with Canada. I've been abroad now for two years and will most likely make my return to Canada in the next year. I've accumulated a few things in the last two years and was wondering what would happen if I tried to bring all my belongs back to Canada. Will there be duties or taxes? I'd like to bring back my wine collection as well, would there be a limit as to how much I'll be able to bring back?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## trailingspouse (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't think that your status for tax impacts on how the Canada Border Services Agency views you. To them you will be a returning resident. There's quite a bit of information on their website. Information about moving back to Canada

We just returned to Canada in June, having been away 4 years. As we arrived at passport control we announced we were returning residents and were asked to go off to a side area. We had an itemized list of our "goods to follow" as per the instructions on their website which they read through, asked a couple of questions, then stamped and we were on our way. As it was a full container, the customs clearance was handled by our shipping agent and all we were required to do was supply our stamped inventory.

One thing to note is they do ask if anything has been bought within the last 6 months (as you are supposed to pay tax if it has) but they did not ask us to produce documentation to prove this (maybe we were just lucky, so I'd have receipts for anything high value). We didn't ship any alcohol, so I'm afraid I can't advise you on that, but maybe you'll find the answer on their website. At no time did they ask us our tax status, which is why I don't think they see it as relevant.

Good look with the move!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As Trailingspouse said these are your personal items and you may bring them back to Canada duty and tax free. You will require to provide a "Goods to Follow" list. As far as your wine this shouldn't present a problem provided you can produce receipts. You should cease buying no less than six months before your return.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

this info is good to know. We ceased our residency and plan on returning in three years. I agree you may have some difficulty with the wine.
How did everyone send back the bigger items and how much did that cost?


----------



## ccmmkk (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks all for the advice. The government's website about "Moving back to Canada" provides a lot of information. I followed the links concerning alcohol and ended up on the page that explains the taxation and duties on alcoholic beverages being accompanied with the person and being shipped. In both cases they mention 5 cases; 45 litres but nothing about exceeding 45 litres. I've sent an email to the LCBO asking about this situation. I'll post the results when i receive them.

Could people list some shipping companies that they've used and approximate costs?

Thanks.


----------



## trailingspouse (Aug 15, 2009)

mcd1203 said:


> this info is good to know. We ceased our residency and plan on returning in three years. I agree you may have some difficulty with the wine.
> How did everyone send back the bigger items and how much did that cost?


We brought a 20ft container from the Middle East to Toronto and it cost about $9,000 including insurance with a major moving company.


----------



## Wineworld (Jun 21, 2012)

How did it go with bringing back your cellar? I'm also returning to BC, and I want to bring back a few cases. I'd like to know if I can do this tax free!


----------

